# New car maintenance



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all,

Got a question regarding a new car. the last thing i bought new was a lawn mower and i had to change the oil after a few hours. Is it the same way with these cars (first new car), should i be changing the oil after the first 1000 miles or so? Dealer didn't mention anything to me so figured id ask here.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

RTFM. The Oil Life Monitor (OLM) will tell you when it's due to change the oil. Some car makers use a specific break in oil that needs to be left in until it's done it's job. Again, the Owner's Manual (OM) will tell you what is required. It can change from year to year also and engine to engine type.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You do not but I dumped my factory fill which is only semi synthetic for a full synthetic oil at 3k


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I did my first oil change at 1,500 miles. Still using the AC Delco oil which is the factory fill oil. As for longer term maintenance, download the 2015 owners guide and use the severe maintenance schedule in there for everything except oil changes.

AC Delco -> every 5,000 to 6,000 miles.
Mobil 1 -> every 7,500 miles

Better oils for this engine are available that can go further between oil changes but always change your filter at either each oil change or 7,500 miles, whichever comes first. Also, don't leave the oil in longer than a year. Poke around here for a lot of threads on oils and oil change intervals.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

From what I've read online about the aisin transmission we have, you should change your fluid every 30k miles. If you do it's good forever, if you don't there's plenty of people with failures around 150k miles. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

money_man said:


> From what I've read online about the aisin transmission we have, you should change your fluid every 30k miles. If you do it's good forever, if you don't there's plenty of people with failures around 150k miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


According to the owners manual the transmission fluid is a life time fill (does not need to be changed) and is sealed. This topic came up a while back. Most on the forum feel that "life time" means about 150k max, by then you're well out of warranty (unless you went way extended) and GM couldn't care less about what happens to the transmission. I plan on going 60-70k (currently at 38k) on the factory stuff, then I'll flush it out (quite the process if you want to get it all out) and go with the top tier AMSoil trans fluid. That should get me easily to 150k. After that, we'll see.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Car has been sitting on the lot for a year so i suppose i should change it, just based on that information alone. Doubt my dealer will do it as part of my scheduled maintenance.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

operator said:


> Thanks for the information. Car has been sitting on the lot for a year so i suppose i should change it, just based on that information alone. Doubt my dealer will do it as part of my scheduled maintenance.


They will and should! You get 4 free oil changes (or 24k miles). Just tell them you want the oil changed. If they are "cool" they might not even count that change as one of the 4 freebies.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

operator said:


> Thanks for the information. Car has been sitting on the lot for a year so i suppose i should change it, just based on that information alone. Doubt my dealer will do it as part of my scheduled maintenance.


If it's been sitting that long they are dying to get it off their lot. Make them do an oil change as part of your purchase, and don't let them count it against your 4 free.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Bought my '14 with a build date of 9/13.
Made them change the oil because the OLM said 55%, so I knew the oild had been in the car since it was new.
They did not count it as one of my free 4 oil changes.
Have them check the alignment as well.
75% of cars are not in alignment when they are assembled(they performed this for free as well).


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Bought it on 1/1/15 - forgot that part..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Make sure they put the right oil in when they change it! That is the most important thing. I went about 6000 miles on the factory fill and drove it like I stole it from day 1. Now, at 95K miles, it uses no oil and performs great.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> According to the owners manual the transmission fluid is a life time fill (does not need to be changed) and is sealed. This topic came up a while back. Most on the forum feel that "life time" means about 150k max, by then you're well out of warranty (unless you went way extended) and GM couldn't care less about what happens to the transmission. I plan on going 60-70k (currently at 38k) on the factory stuff, then I'll flush it out (quite the process if you want to get it all out) and go with the top tier AMSoil trans fluid. That should get me easily to 150k. After that, we'll see.


I just ordered the Signature Series Fuel Efficient trans fluid from my local AMS Oil guy. Going to have the trans fluid flushed in around 30,000 and then probably drain/fill it every 45-50k thereafter. Also ordered some Injector Clean and the Low-SAPS European , which I'll change over to at that service as well.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

money_man said:


> From what I've read online about the aisin transmission we have, you should change your fluid every 30k miles. If you do it's good forever, if you don't there's plenty of people with failures around 150k miles.


What??? I want to see this source!!! (I was planning to Amsoil this anyways)


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

josh2012eco said:


> Have them check the alignment as well.
> 75% of cars are not in alignment when they are assembled(they performed this for free as well).


i though cruze have a fixed front tie rod . Which is un adjustable


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

stamas said:


> i though cruze have a fixed front tie rod . Which is un adjustable


Tie rods are the only adjustable component on the front system.

Rob


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool I was mistaken


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> What??? I want to see this source!!! (I was planning to Amsoil this anyways)


i know a guy in texas that was THE saab mechanic in texas

he personally owns 8 saabs

changing the fluid every 30,000 miles the aisin has no issues other than nss and output speed sensors, both external and 5 min jobs.

he uses the aw1 fluid, the amsoil part is from this forum


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> What??? I want to see this source!!! (I was planning to Amsoil this anyways)


I'll look for it


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe I've been lucky but I've taken a 3 cars to around 150k and another over 100k. I don't think I've ever touched tranny fluid before 80 or 90k miles and I've never had one slip. Again.. maybe I've been lucky.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never done transmission fluid in any of my vehicles either and never had a problem. People online tend to do things more than they probably need to. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Owner's manual states 45k miles under severe service for all Cruzes including diesel. More people fall under those conditions than they realize. 

My 95 Regal had a trans failure at 144k. Burned up clutch packs. 100% my fault for not changing the fluid. The rebuild lasted till 217k miles with one additional fluid change till I swapped the engine. 

My mom's 2006 Saturn Vue 3.5 had dark brown fluid at 86k miles. I live 2200 miles away so I wasn't there to maintain it for her. Shifting had become more harsh. I bought the fluid and insisted she have a complete flush done, and took care of that for her when I went to visit. I don't want to know what would have happened around 100k if I hadn't. 

Trans fluid needs to be changed. The stuff in our cars is a semi-synthetic, 100% petroleum product. It is ignorant to believe or assume that it would last any degree of "a lifetime." All petroleum degrades over time and needs to be replaced, in addition to flushing out the wear metals not caught by the filter.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Moral of the story, change your fluid


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

